
Ask HN: People at Amzn/Goog/FB/MSFT/bloomberg, how to get promoted? - yooptimism
I work for one of the so called tech giant that&#x27;s has taken over the world. I have been excellent performer. I have worked for top tech companies before moving out of bay area.<p>My workload is 50+ hrs consistently. My manager knows about the workload and does nothing but to ignore it. I have been talking to him about promotion for a while now. He is just reluctant to do it but says I am doing good job. 
I know it&#x27;s not the person who works most hard gets promoted but the one who shows he&#x2F;she worked most.<p>What can I do to get promoted?
======
rachelbythebay
Workload is the wrong metric to focus on. Think impact instead. Then figure
out how to have the most impact with the least workload.

Long hours just mean you're running at an unsustainable pace.

------
nwrk
"Set Goals, Reach, Repeat" or "Deliver More Than Expected" or "If you're
hitting your marks, that means you didn't set them high enough."

source:
[https://www.startupvitamins.com/catalog/poster](https://www.startupvitamins.com/catalog/poster)

Is the promotion worth of pursuing that much ? Heads up weekend ahead!

